# Trenabol 250



## MRCLEAN305 (Apr 6, 2010)

this is my 1st real cycle (i ve tried var and a ph s drol) im 33 yo 195 and 6 feet tall about 15 p body fat(not sure tried it on one of those hand held devices). i ve been working out for about 5 years and my goal is to cut down on some BF and gain about 10 pounds. i just got a hold of trenabol 250 witch is a blend of 100 trenbolone a & 150 trenbolne e. i have hcg and nolva. can some one please help me put this cycle together?


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 7, 2010)

MRCLEAN305 said:


> this is my 1st real cycle (i ve tried var and a ph s drol) im 33 yo 195 and 6 feet tall about 15 p body fat(not sure tried it on one of those hand held devices). i ve been working out for about 5 years and my goal is to cut down on some BF and gain about 10 pounds. i just got a hold of trenabol 250 witch is a blend of 100 trenbolone a & 150 trenbolne e. i have hcg and nolva. can some one please help me put this cycle together?


 
Nolva not recommended as a pct with tren should have go with clomid.Should use an AI like Airmidex or Aromasin during the cycle with HCG.Tren is a strong roid for first timer,tren ace would have been better since you would have been able to deal with the sides,short esther so it clear your system faster! 
Good luck!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 7, 2010)

Exactly what *Fredlabrute* said!

/V


----------



## MRCLEAN305 (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks fredlabrute, i was only able to get my hands on the trenbolone a & e blend or tren e so i went with the blend. I was originally looking for tren a but thats all i could find. Im going to get clomid and aromasin. How should i dose the tren? 1 cc every 3 or 4 days?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 7, 2010)

We will soon have trenabol by British Dragon! new GMP human!

best-regards

wp


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 7, 2010)

MRCLEAN305 said:


> Thanks fredlabrute, i was only able to get my hands on the trenbolone a & e blend or tren e so i went with the blend. I was originally looking for tren a but thats all i could find. Im going to get clomid and aromasin. How should i dose the tren? 1 cc every 3 or 4 days?


 
Your tren250 is 150mg of ace and 100mg of enan per ml!Personnally for first timer, i would make a shot ew!As you'll discover in threads and previous posts, you should wait and include some kind of test in your cycle,cypionate is perfect for newbie(i am too(2nd cycle))at 500mg per week! Below this dose you're shutting your natural T level for not much!
Test is a must in each cycle and make everything else work better!


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Apr 7, 2010)

Use more test then tren, and also you should probably shoot your tren at least eod because you will be wasting your tren A if your only shooting ew.


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 7, 2010)

Hammer-She-Rides said:


> Use more test then tren, and also you should probably shoot your tren at least eod because you will be wasting your tren A if your only shooting ew.


I agree with you but that's a combo of tren A+E, if he does it eod maybe the Tren E will still be kicking in,and that's his first cycle!!!250 ml per ml!


----------



## MRCLEAN305 (Apr 7, 2010)

Ok so im gonna get some test, so how do i run it? Do i do 1cc of tren on a mon. and 1cc of test on thur. for 8 weeks?


----------



## MRCLEAN305 (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh and fredlabrute its 100mg of A and 150mg of E.


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Apr 7, 2010)

MRCLEAN305 said:


> Ok so im gonna get some test, so how do i run it? Do i do 1cc of tren on a mon. and 1cc of test on thur. for 8 weeks?


 
Shoot it eod man.  You dont have to take 1ml eod but you will need to pin it eod to get the benifit of the A.  Or you should have just bought the Tren E instead.  IF you can get test, just do the test.  This is your first cycle, you shouldnt be pinning tren in the first place.


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 7, 2010)

MRCLEAN305 said:


> Oh and fredlabrute its 100mg of A and 150mg of E.


Not better, the problem with E is that it stick longer in your system, so if you got the sides you'll have to deal with them until your system is clear of the stuff!For the injections goes with what suits you best, if you want you can make a shot with one ml test and half one of tren.Never goes above 3cc per injections though,the split you did propose was also good if you prefer it this way!!!Personnally, i would go with 500mg test ew and 250 mg tren to begin,if you want the expert advice,pm Heavyiron, Dragon or VictorZ06,those guys are chemical experts. Mudge and Weldingman can also gives you sound advice even if Welding's cycle would sometimes scare a horse!!!Don't take it too personal Weldingman!You can also look on the bottom of the board and go see previous thread about test and tren cycles,you'll find what you're looking for!
Good luck and keep us updated with your progress!


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 7, 2010)

Hammer-She-Rides said:


> Shoot it eod man. You dont have to take 1ml eod but you will need to pin it eod to get the benifit of the A. Or you should have just bought the Tren E instead. IF you can get test, just do the test. This is your first cycle, you shouldnt be pinning tren in the first place.


 I agree totally with that,better solutions would be to ask Heavy,Dragon or Mudge!


----------



## MRCLEAN305 (Apr 7, 2010)

So u guys think i should do a cycle of test only?? The reason i chose tren is because i heard it gives solid gains and very little water retention. What is good a test that gives solid gains i dont want to much water weight


----------



## MRCLEAN305 (Apr 7, 2010)

Sorry i wrote that last one all messed up. what is a good test to try out with little water retention?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 7, 2010)

Shorter acting ester test seems to retain less water, but the flip-side is that you have to pin ED or EOD.  The difference isn't really that drastic.

Test E for example, can be taken once a week (though 2 is preferred on avrg. 500mg programs).  At the end of the day, you might look a little less bloated or hold less water with prop as opposed to enan...or you may yield the same results.  Take into account how often you want to pin.  

If you are looking to bulk, go with enan or cyp...if you are looking to cut, use prop (just don't forget how much more often you will have to pin).  I suggest using longer ester test for first time/novice users...cyp or enan, IMHO.


/V


----------



## MRCLEAN305 (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for the info Victorzo6.


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Apr 7, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Shorter acting ester test seems to retain less water, but the flip-side is that you have to pin ED or EOD. The difference isn't really that drastic.
> 
> Test E for example, can be taken once a week (though 2 is preferred on avrg. 500mg programs). At the end of the day, you might look a little less bloated or hold less water with prop as opposed to enan...or you may yield the same results. Take into account how often you want to pin.
> 
> ...


 
Pinning ed get old fast!


----------



## MRCLEAN305 (Apr 7, 2010)

_I bet_


----------



## weldingman (Apr 7, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> We will soon have trenabol by British Dragon! new GMP human!
> 
> best-regards
> 
> wp


 
GMP Human huh> OKKKKKK, LOL

Yea! best-regards


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 7, 2010)

weldingman said:


> GMP Human huh> OKKKKKK, LOL
> 
> Yea! best-regards


----------



## downtown (Apr 7, 2010)

well you can get away with using test prop on mon, wed, friday, its not the best but it will work. I love prop, it kicks in quick, solid and pretty dry gains.


----------

